# Roubo Question for "experts" or obsessive



## KCConst (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been in the process of looking over the Roubo workbench design. I've read, reviewed and obsessed over may of the details that so many people claim to make this the "Cadillac" of workbenches. I have one simple inquisitive observation that I can't completely understand or agree with so in a question format…

Is there an important/valid or significant reason that the end of the traditional Roubo that does NOT have a vise, is not "Capped"? Endgrain of multiple pieces of glued together wood seem to offer a slightly greater chance to have issues. Thanks in advance, I look forward to all the innovative responses.

Tom in KC


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Is there an important/valid or significant reason that the end of the traditional Roubo that does NOT have a vise, is not "Capped"?

It is not capped because there is no need for it. I'm not sure of what issues you are concerned with.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

The right end of my bench because I'm left handed is different lengths because I just let the boards run off on that side. I have always intended to cut them off and square off that end of the bench but as bondogaposis mentioned I have never needed that surface for anything so it keeps getting put off.

One thing I will say in general, if you want your bench to be pretty force yourself to finish it before you start to work on it. Maybe others are different but once I got the legs attached and front vise on I just started to work on the thing and everything else I planned on doing with it was put on hold. I keep telling myself I will get back and finish work on the bench someday but a ugly functional bench is still functional so it's easy to put off.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Endgrain of multiple pieces of glued together wood seem to offer a slightly greater chance to have issues.
> 
> Tom in KC
> 
> - KCConst


I'm not an expert in Roubo, but can offer an observation that the now-famous Plate from Roubo doesn't show benches with endcaps. For myself, I'm not sure what slight issues are being offered via exposed end grain. Splitting of the top via downward force isn't probable with anything over (even) a 1 1 /2" thick top; most Roubo types are closer to 3" or more in thickness.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think there is a functional need to encapsulate unles there are forces(vice?) to be reconed with. I have to say, I've asked myself if I will/would cap it for esoteric reasons when I build my Roubo. Then iI dismiss the idea as "creeping elegance". I'm certain my list is longer than my life, I need to prioritize.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Don't have a roubo but couldn't come up with a good reason to put an end cap on mine other than it looks pretty.


----------

